# Vinyl pressing questions



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

My band is heading to the recording studio in January to record our EP and we're locking down on a plan right now. 

It's a 5 song EP with each song about 4 minutes. We're not sure if that will actually fit on a 7" or if it will have to be on a 12" (advice there appreciated). 

Any recommendations for an affordable way to get about 100 albums pressed or any other tips?


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I have not done it but I know for a fact there was some good info on it in the last issue of Canadian Musician (not the newest one). I am trying to locate the article for you. I don't think you will be able to charge a reasonable price for 100 copies. I doubt any place would make you only 100. You would probably have to make a 1000 or 5000 lot I'm thinking.

<edit>

Not in the article but check out Rip V out of Montreal.

This site is good too:

http://www.duplication.ca/vinyl.htm


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am actually looking for info on the exact same thing. LowWatt have you done any pricing or found any good sources?

Also, that may be too much to fit on a 7".

Our stuff is stupidly fast and all 4 of our tracks are a 7:45 running time lol. I think we will be safe for the 7". I just don't know if we can afford it  .


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I am actually looking for info on the exact same thing. LowWatt have you done any pricing or found any good sources?
> 
> Also, that may be too much to fit on a 7".
> 
> Our stuff is stupidly fast and all 4 of our tracks are a 7:45 running time lol. I think we will be safe for the 7". I just don't know if we can afford it  .


4 minutes a side for a seven inch. So far this is the best bet I can find and I still can't see my band making it work --> SAMO media | Toronto based broker for Vinyl, CD and Print prices in CDN funds.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

cut your own records...???...

1940 Wilcox Gay RECORDIO LP Record CUTTER Lathe TUBE Radio Mic. - Hamilton Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Hamilton Canada.


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

I would look at Pirate Press: PIRATES PRESS 2.0!
The gallery is quite impressive. If my band ever gets it's s*#t together I plan to use them.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> cut your own records...???...
> 
> 1940 Wilcox Gay RECORDIO LP Record CUTTER Lathe TUBE Radio Mic. - Hamilton Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Hamilton Canada.


jimi, you have no idea how close i came to buying that-
it was only the experience of buying a piano a couple months ago before
realizing i had no place to put it that stopped me.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

AlcolmX said:


> I would look at Pirate Press: PIRATES PRESS 2.0!
> The gallery is quite impressive. If my band ever gets it's s*#t together I plan to use them.


Interesting. The 250 12" for $1450 might be a good move when we finish the album. Thanks for the tip.


----------

